# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Wintertenen en handen - Artikel

## blueflower

Ieder jaar als het begint te vriezen heb ik last van wintertenen.
Kent iemand een goede zalf hiervoor.

----------


## Sylvia93

Roodheid, zwellingen, kriebelende of zelfs pijnlijke tenen en vingers. Het is weer winter en dat betekent dat een aantal mensen weer last krijgt van wintertenen en winterhanden, ook wel perniones genoemd.

*Wat kun je eraan doen?
*
wintertenen, winterhanden, wintervoeten, wintervingers, perniones, zweet, bloedvaten, voeten, handen, tenen, tijgerbalsem
*
Last van wintertenen en winterhanden?*

Ongeveer 10 procent van de Nederlanders heeft wel eens last (gehad) van wintertenen en winterhanden. Vroeger kwam de aandoening vaker voor, maar dankzij warmere kleding en verwarming in onze huizen is het verschijnsel wat zeldzamer.
*
Vochtigheidsgraad belangrijk*
Je zou het misschien niet denken, maar de vochtigheidsgraad van de koude lucht is een belangrijkere factor bij het ontstaan van wintertenen en winterhanden, dan de temperatuur. Hoe vochtiger de kou, hoe meer kans op wintertenen en winterhanden.

Normaal gesproken verwijden bloedvaten zich bij warmte, waardoor er meer bloed door de bloedvaten kan stromen. Wanneer de kleine bloedvaatjes in de huid niet snel genoeg op temperatuursverschillen reageren, kan het extra bloed dat aangevoerd wordt niet goed doorstromen.

Het bloed hoopt zich op, waardoor de bloedvatwanden en het eromheen liggende weefsel beschadigd worden. Dit veroorzaakt klachten als rode of paarse plekken, zwellingen, jeuk en tintelingen aan uitstekende delen die blootgesteld zijn aan (vochtige) kou. Daarom komt het verschijnsel het meest voor aan vingers, tenen, voeten, benen, heupen, oren en de neus.

*Extra kwetsbaar*
Sommige mensen hebben meer kans op het krijgen van wintertenen of winterhanden. Je bent extra kwetsbaar als je veel in de koude buitenlucht of koude ruimtes werkt, bètablokkers (tegen hoge bloeddruk) gebruikt, een behoorlijk onder- of overgewicht hebt, de aandoening in de familie veel voorkomt (erfelijke factor) of als je overmatig zweet op handen en voeten.

De verschijnselen van wintertenen en winterhanden kunnen ook voorkomen bij een ziektebeeld als de ziekte van Raynaud.

*Wat zijn de verschijnselen?
*
* Rode, blauwrode of paarse plekken, zwellingen, jeuk, branderigheid, gloeien of tintelen.
* Ernstige klachten: blaren, zweertjes, wonden of een bacteriële infectie.
* Kenmerkend van wintertenen en winterhanden is dat de klachten verergeren wanneer je je ledematen weer opwarmt.

*Hoe lang duren de klachten?*
In principe verdwijnen de klachten binnen twee tot vijf weken. Met een beetje pech komen de klachten weer terug bij nieuwe blootstelling aan (vochtige) kou.

Maak een afspraak met je huisarts wanneer de aandoening erger wordt, je ook klachten krijgt als je niet in de kou bent geweest, je heel erg veel last hebt of bètablokkers gebruikt.

*Wat kun je eraan doen?*
Helaas zijn er geen definitieve oplossingen om wintertenen en winterhanden te voorkomen. Maar probeer eens of de volgende tips je klachten wat kunnen verminderen:

* Smeer handen en voeten in met een vette crème.
* Wrijf voorzichtig over de pijnlijke plekken.
* Neem bij pijn een paracetamol (raadpleeg wel je huisarts als je andere medicijnen gebruikt).
* Probeer wisselbaden met 3 minuten warm water en 30 seconden koud water. Sluit af met warm water.
* Vooral (vochtige) kou vermijden. Moet je toch naar buiten, draag dan ruime en warme schoenen (liefst van leer) en handschoenen (wol).
* Ben je buiten, blijf dan in beweging.
* Smeer je voeten en handen in met capsicum crème 0.075% FNA. Deze crème is op recept verkrijgbaar.
* Er zijn ook geneesmiddelen die invloed hebben op de oppervlakkige bloedvaten. Omdat ze niet zonder bijwerkingen zijn, worden ze zeer terughoudend voorgeschreven.

*Oma weet raad*

* Misschien onsmakelijk, maar baat het niet dan schaadt het niet: er wordt gezegd dat je minder last hebt van wintertenen en/of -handen als je met ochtendurine over je tenen/handen plast.
* Smeer je tenen en vingers in met rauwe aardappel.
* Tweemaaldaags insmeren met tijgerbalsem schijnt ook te helpen. 

Ongeveer 10 procent van de Nederlanders heeft wel eens last (gehad) van wintertenen en winterhanden. Vroeger kwam de aandoening vaker voor, maar dankzij warmere kleding en verwarming in onze huizen is het verschijnsel wat zeldzamer.



_Bron: www.gezondheidsnet.nl_

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Blueflower,

Ook hier heb ik er een artikel bij gezet zodat het wat duidelijker voor je wordt  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sadie

Urine werkt echt het beste!! En het is nog gratis ook. Werkt ook goed tegen infecties.

----------


## John_Swain



----------


## Sadie



----------


## Luuss0404

Als je gebeten bent door een kwal dan zeggen ze ook dat je er overheen kan urineren want het zuur in urine brengt verlichting en verminderd de zwelling... 

Dus John, hoe onsmakelijk het ook voor jou mag klinken, het kan dus wel degelijk goed zijn  :Wink:

----------

